# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Waterloo Road Series 6 **MAY CONTAIN SPOILER**

## Perdita

Denise Welch has announced that she is hoping to return to Waterloo Road for two one-off episodes in the New Year.

In August, the 51-year-old actress confirmed that she had quit her role as French teacher Steph Haydock on the BBC One school drama. The Loose Women star's decision means that she will not appear as a regular cast member on the forthcoming sixth run.

Reflecting on her choice to move on, Welch told The People: "I have loved it, but the problem is they plan to start filming another series straight after the latest one, which means I would be signed up for 12 months. It would effectively have meant me giving up Loose Women. I just didn't want to give up that side of my life.

"Also, I have my autobiography out next spring. I need time to finish it and promote it. The producers understood and they accepted my decision with good grace, but it was still very tough and I will be sad to go."

She added: "Having said that, they have asked me to come back in January for a couple of one-offs and if we can make that work, then I will be more than happy to do that."

Welch can currently be seen in Waterloo Road's fifth series, which airs on Wednesday nights on BBC One.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...rloo-road.html

----------


## Perdita

Series 6 (2010)

Production and filming for the 20-part sixth series started on 9 November 2009, for broadcast in 2010. Former Silent Witness actress Amanda Burton will join the cast as new Head Teacher, Karen Fisher, whilst Linzey Cocker will play alongside Burton as on-screen daughter, Jess Fisher. Coronation Street actor Lucien Laviscount has also been cast as Jonathon Kirby.] Chelsee Healey (Janeece Bryant) has also confirmed on her Twitter page that she will be returning,  later confirmed by her agent.]

On 21 December 2009, it was announced that former Coronation Street actress Tina O'Brien, aka (Sarah-Louise Platt), had been cast in an as yet unknown role.

The series will also be filmed in HD. The commission will bring the total number of episodes to 100.

----------


## Abbie

I like it how tey are bringing it back quick

----------


## Perdita

Angela Griffin has confirmed that her Waterloo Road character will not bow out of the show in dramatic fashion.

The actress confirmed last year that she was leaving her role as Kim Campbell on the BBC drama in order to concentrate on other projects.

Speaking to What's On TV about how her exit will work, Griffin explained: "When the next series of Waterloo Road comes on, I'll be in it - I've shot another ten episodes. But after that, [Kim leaves]."

Asked whether her alter ego's final storyline will be explosive, she replied: "No, it's not. It's not going to be dramatic. I don't die, I can tell you that much!"

Griffin is currently presenting talk show Angela and Friends, which airs as part of Sky1's daytime schedule.

Denise Welch's character Steph Haydock is also leaving Waterloo Road this year because the actress wants to concentrate on Loose Women and her autobiography.

----------


## lizann

I hope Kim dont die she was one of favourite characters

----------


## Perdita

She said she does not die

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 21 April
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE



  Spoiler:     Kim and Chris come to blows over his introduction of an APU (Advanced University Preparation) scheme for Ros, the school's brightest pupil, as the drama set in a Rochdale school continues.

Kim believes the scheme should be open to everyone, but Chris thinks it's cruel to build up pupils' hopes of getting into a top university if their grades aren't strong enough.

It's a battle of wills, won when Michaela stages a protest demanding to be allowed on the scheme and Rachel opens it up to everyone. However, Michaela soon learns she's not cut out for the rigours of academic life and Kim is left lecturing Chris on their need to address the aspirations of all Waterloo Road's pupils.

Elsewhere, year 10 pupil Aiden Keen has a bad attitude and a tendency to blame every slight or joke on the fact that he's very overweight. When Kim confiscates snacks from him during lessons, Aiden sneaks back into her empty office to retrieve them. Caught in the act, Aiden goes on the defensive and persuades his doting mother to lodge a formal complaint against Kim, suggesting she's bullying him because of his size. Rachel gets involved but it's not until Mrs Keen sees her son's attitude towards his peers and teachers, that she realises she's spoiling Aiden rotten and endangering his health by letting him eat junk food all day.

Rachel hires a new head chef to double up as Waterloo Road's healthy school coordinator which puts Ruby's nose out of joint. In addition the successful and extremely well-qualified candidate, Adam Fleet, turns out to be a welcome blast from Rachel's past....

----------

HARRI3T (08-04-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Waterloo Road Ep 14/20
 Wednesday 28 April
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE




Josh (William Rush) celebrates his birthdayIt's Josh's birthday and Tom is planning a party, as the drama set in a Rochdale school continues. Josh and Lauren's flirting picks up pace, only to come to an abrupt end when the secret of Lauren's large birthmark on her back is revealed to the whole school. Totally humiliated and desperate, Lauren steals hydrogen peroxide from the science lab to try to bleach the birthmark away.

Later, in an attempt to earn brownie points with Rachel, Ruby organises a clothes-swapping event at school for students to bring in old clothes and swap them for new ones. However, she abuses her position and takes the best clothes for herself to sell online. When she's caught, Rachel makes it clear that if she's not willing to ask for help, then she's on her last warning.

Adam sets about making sweeping changes in the canteen, much to Rose's annoyance. Nevertheless, his new-style "sit down" meals prove successful in getting the students and staff to talk and socialise over a healthy meal. Despite the success it is clear that he needs to be less bullish in his methods. When Rachel comes to discuss this with him Finn locks her and Adam into a store room, giving the pair plenty of time to catch up on old times.

Meanwhile, Grantly claims he is depressed in an attempt to get out of supervising an overnight trip, only to be quickly sussed by Kim. Sambuca tries to get Bolton's attention, and Steph makes a romantic connection of her own with the charming Oliver.

----------

HARRI3T (08-04-2010)

----------


## HARRI3T

poor lauren ... i have a birthmark on my face so it will be good to see the issue covered and hopefully it will make some people realise birthmarks are just normal. i love the idea of lauren and josh as a couple  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Isnt this the rest of Season 5 not Season 6 ??????????

----------


## moonstorm

Lizann - sorry if it is - I am so confused with the break in middle.  Can some one please confirm if we are in the middle of 5 or if we have started 6, I will this post if I need to.

----------


## Katy

We are currently on Episode 11 of series 5, that was last nights episode, series 6 will start later in the year, htink the autumn.

----------


## lizann

> Lizann - sorry if it is - I am so confused with the break in middle.  Can some one please confirm if we are in the middle of 5 or if we have started 6, I will this post if I need to.


 It is the second half of Season 5 thats back

----------


## moonstorm

Would a Mod please be kind enough to move this to Series 5 thread , as I have tried but not to sure how to??

----------


## Katy

I think itll be alright, if we just talk about series 5 in the thread that already exists from now on, series 6 is being filmed at the moment, so i think that this thread can be used for castings and general news relating to that. 

Karen David has been cast as a new spanish teacher and Ceallach Spellman as a new pupil, he was good in Blue Murder. _From Waterloo Road TV_

----------


## HARRI3T

can't wait for the rest of this and series 6 sounds like it will be good  :Smile:

----------


## kaz1501

[In series 6 josh is gay. I know this as I work on the show as a background artist.]

----------


## Perdita

You should have put spoiler tags around that  :Sad:

----------


## kaz1501

How do i put spoiler tags around things because i know virtually the whol series 6 storyline.

SPOILER ALERT ******************





Pupil Jonah kirby (Lucien Laviscount) is having an affair with the headteacher Karen fisher (Amanda Burton) whithout his girlfriend lindsey knowing .

Tina o'brien will play the headtechers daughter

George Sampson will appear later in series 6 known as kyle stack and will rivel with Finn sharkey who is played by Jack McMullen

Ex pupil janceece bryent (chelsee heally) who graduated in series 4 will return in seres 6 as the new school secutery.

----------


## Perdita

[spoiler] text  [    /spoiler]  without the gap between [ and /

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     Janeece coming back, good news   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

I thought Linzey Cocker had been cast and not Tina OBrian in that role.

----------


## kaz1501

ok thanks and are the ones i added before your post ok have you read them.

----------


## Perdita

Maybe you can edit the post about Josh please  :Smile:  I think everything else is ok

----------


## kaz1501

Should i remove it.

----------


## Perdita

> Should i remove it.


No need, just go into 'Edit Post' of that entry and put the [ ] at the start and end of your text, should do it  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> I thought Linzey Cocker had been cast and not Tina OBrian in that role.


Yeah, I thought so too  :Ponder:

----------


## kaz1501

> I thought Linzey Cocker had been cast and not Tina OBrian in that role.


I believe she is her daughter aswell I may be wrong but if tina isint then she is close friends. So linzey's mum in waterloo road is having an affair with her daughers boyfriend.

----------


## alan45

There is not much point in putting spoiler tabs round the post. The whole thread relates to series 6 so it would be obvious that the thread would include spoilers. After all the first two posts in the thread contain what could be described as spoilers. Perhaps one of the mods could change the title of the thread to mention it includes spoilers.

----------


## ajay10

Spoiler:     Sharlene Whyte joins the cast of popular BBC show Waterloo Road.  She will play Adanna Lawal, the new head of Pastoral Care.  Adanna is described as a 'big personality' and Sharlene will surely shine in this fabulous role. 

She previously appeared as Alison Yates who was Jenna Louise Coleman's character Lindsay James' lawyer during her murder trial

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street beauty Tina O'Brien has found love again with a TV cameraman.

Tina, who split from Corrie co-star Ryan Thomas in November, is dating Waterloo Road crew member Nick Cox, 35.

They met this year when Tina, 26, started her new role in the BBC1 school drama.

Pals say the actress, who played Corries Sarah-Louise Platt, is completely smitten. Our source said: Tina has told people that she and Nick are an item. Now she is going to tell Ryan because she feels the relationship is going from strength to strength.

Yesterday, Tina was spotted going into Nicks apartment block in Manchester - shortly after he returned from a grocery trip

Tina and Nick, who has also worked on TV shows Where The Heart Is and Clocking Off, got together several weeks ago. The source said: It was difficult when she split from Ryan. They have an 18-month-old child and share a lot of history. There was talk about Ryan being annoyed about Tina introducing daughter Scarlett to boyfriends but shes not worried about telling him about Nick.

Blonde Tina's break-up with Ryan who plays Weatherfield builder Jason Grimshaw and has just signed a new Â£160,000 year-long contract came after a string of rows.

People

----------


## Perdita

Tina O'Brien has confirmed on today's Loose Women that she is playing the daughter of the new headmistress at WR, hopefully that means she is not returning to Corrie soon, if at all

----------


## AnnaChance.xx

yeah... my dance/drama teacher said he will be on it. he has been in it before but he just had cameo roles and no speech. I think he will have a speaking role this time. if he doesn't i will probably scream at him... oh well, hes used to it...

----------


## Perdita

Robson Green and Mark Benton have joined Waterloo Road.

The Northern Lights pair will begin filming with the rest of the cast in Rochdale from next Monday, a BBC spokesperson told DS.

Philip Martin Brown, who plays Grantly Budgen in the show, broke the news to fans on his Twitter page.

While Green and Benton have committed to the drama for two series, their characters have not yet been revealed.

Waterloo Road will return to BBC One for its sixth series in the autumn.

 :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

Yay, i love them to, they were so great in Northern Lights, i was thinking i hadnt seen Mark Benson in ages.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Ian Puleston Davies has been confirmed for series six of Waterloo Road.

Puleston Davies, who only recently started appearing as Owen Armstrong on Corrie, will play cheating husband Charlie to Silent Witness star Amanda Burton's new character Karen Fisher, who replaces Eva Pope's Rachel Mason when the show returns in the autumn.

Elsewhere, the BBC also revealed the casting of a "sexy, opinionated" Spanish teacher played by Karen David, and the principled Marcus (Wil Johnson).

Chelsee Healey will return to the school drama as Janeece, who will be the school secretary, while actors Philip Martin-Brown (Grantly), Jason Dome (Tom), Elizabeth Berrington (Ruby) and Will Ash (Chris) will all reprise their roles.

Meanwhile, Robson Green and Mark Benton will star in the seventh series, which kicks off next year.

----------


## Perdita

Amanda Burton has described her Waterloo Road character as a mother figure.

Burton is joining the show in the next series as new headteacher Karen Fisher, the replacement for Rachel Mason (Eva Pope).

The actress explained that she was drawn to the role because it focuses on the difficulties of balancing a career and a home life.

"I think one of the interesting things about the character is she is very much a mother in the series," she said. "Having three children means you see her domestic life and all that goes with that."

She continued: "It's been a very good counter-balance, as you are not just seeing a woman who is holding down a responsible job but running a family too."

However, Burton explained that Karen will struggle when she first joins the school.

"I think it's quite realistic that any new person coming in feels slightly on the back foot, thinking, 'How is this going to be, how are they going to react to me?'" she said. "She does have to make some sweeping changes on behalf of the LEA [local education authority]. There are regimes that come into play in the school which not everyone will agree with which, again, I think many teachers will be able to identify with."

Waterloo Road will return for a new series later this year.

----------


## Katy

there are some good castings for these next two series. Looking forward to Series six, i think its back in the autumn 2010 so shouldnt be off screen too long hopefully. 

I read somewhere, twitter i think waterloo road tv that series 7 is going to be 10 episodes and not 20 in length.

----------


## Perdita

Day and time to be confirmed BBC ONE and BBC HD
Press pack www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad 

  Spoiler:     A new head teacher (played by Amanda Burton) joins Waterloo RoadWaterloo Road is back, and the arrival of dynamic new head teacher Karen Fisher, played by Amanda Burton, heralds a fresh start for the school.

Opinionated and ambitious, Karen is determined to bring change, making Waterloo Road a safe and vibrant place to learn. However, Karen's steely exterior masks a deeper fragility as she and her family wrestle with a recent tragedy.

Karen's first challenge at the school arrives in the form of the Kirbys â sixth-former Jonah and 13-year-old genius Ruth â who have both been home-schooled by their father, Marcus. Marcus's ex-wife, Hannah, wants her children to experience mainstream schooling, but he has little faith in the state education system. While Jonah relishes the opportunity to make new friends and have new experiences, high-achiever Ruth feels she's got little to learn and soon takes matters into her own hands by running away.

When the school discover Ruth's disappearance, they alert the police and form a search party. The process proves particularly hard for Karen, as it is a painful reminder of her own family situation.

Meanwhile, deputy head Chris Mead finds himself in the middle of a professional crisis. After meeting a young woman in a club the previous evening and spending the night with her, a smitten Chris arrives at school to discover that not only is she a new sixth-form student, but she's also Karen's daughter, Jess Fisher. He tries to draw a line under the incident but Jess has other ideas about their relationship, leaving Chris no choice but to resign.

Elsewhere, attractive new Spanish teacher Francesca "Cesca" Montoya makes an impression on staff and students alike, and former pupil Janeece returns to the school as the new secretary â complete with a surprise of her own.

In the playground, Lauren has fallen out with Sambuca, annoyed that her "best mate" ditched her over the summer â for a boy.

----------


## Perdita

Day and time to be confirmed BBC ONE and BBC HD
Press pack www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad 

  Spoiler:     New head teacher Karen Fisher is clearly in her element at Waterloo Road and is joined at the school by her husband, Charlie, who is starting as a supply teacher, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive continues.

However, when 15-year-old Harry finds a suspicious message on Charlie's mobile about a lunchtime assignation, he begins to suspect his dad is having an affair. Harry dials the number on the text and is shocked to hear new Spanish teacher Cesca answer. He desperately enlists Sambuca's help and they follow Charlie on his lunchtime rendezvous. Together they spy on Charlie with Cesca, taking a photo as evidence. When Harry later tells Karen she refuses to believe him and assures him that it must be innocent.

Meanwhile, Jess is jealous when Chris avoids her and seems to be getting on well with Karen. When Jess learns that Karen told Chris about her sister, Bex, she tries to put Chris off Karen by publishing an article in a school magazine about how her mum was responsible for Bex's disappearance. The article quickly circulates around the school and everyone reads it. Karen is shocked and argues with Charlie about what he sees as her over-reaction. The tension between husband and wife is obvious and the events of the day take their toll on Harry, who resorts to bingeing and vomiting to control his emotions.

Elsewhere, Ruby and John are planning to start a family, but it's not as easy as it seems. When confronted with the reality of Ruby's impaired fertility, they debate their other diminishing options such as IVF or adoption.

----------


## Katy

ooh must be on soonish if these have been realeased! glad its not been a long wait! i do love this show. Liking the sound of amanda burtons character. I do hope they havent made her a rachel number two though. shes got to be differnt which inm sure she will be.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 8 September
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD

    * www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad

  Spoiler:     Waterloo Road is running a new sexual health initiative which includes a confidential emergency contraception service, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues. This causes consternation among parents and staff alike. Ronan and his girlfriend, Sarah, are concerned; their condom broke during sex, but while Ronan wants Sarah to take the morning-after pill, she's too mortified to go to the nurse.

Jess also has cause for concern: her promiscuous behaviour has resulted in her needing the morning-after pill â again. Unable to go to the nurse herself, Jess persuades Vicki to get the pill for her. Vicki reluctantly agrees, but fails when the nurse realises she's not there for herself. The two girls get into a huge fight which results in Vicki revealing Jess's promiscuity in front of Chris. Chris is concerned for Jess's welfare but she misinterprets this as a sign that he still cares for her.

It looks like Josh and Lauren are going to become an item but Josh is looking at someone completely different when the pair finally kiss. Elsewhere, Karen and Charlie acknowledge his affair, although he decides he wants to give their marriage a go if Karen is willing. And Janeece admits to Tom that she doesn't want her baby.

----------


## bethjohnson

Hey guys, just started on here, but wanted to say how much I loooovve Waterloo Road. I started watching it from the 2nd series and got hooked on it when Leigh-Ann Galloway was bullying Mika and Bret first came to the school! I thought that was a great storyline as I was bullyed online when I was younger and it was really true to life! What does everyone else think? Can you remember it?xxx

----------


## bethjohnson

I love Angela Griffin! She is so down to earth and sweet!

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 15 September
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD

  Spoiler:    
Tensions are running high at Waterloo Road as the Fishers struggle to stay united on the annual celebration of Bex's birthday, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues.

In addition, the arrival of a new, gay student sparks confrontation and unearths some difficult truths.

Reluctant to return Lauren's advances, an increasingly confused Josh directs his frustration towards new student Connor with a homophobic insult. But a much deeper issue is revealed when he tries to kiss Finn, who is disgusted with his friend's behaviour and quickly spreads word of it throughout the school. Following a fight, the two friends are forced to explain their actions to Tom and Charlie. However, Josh denies the kiss ever happened, much to Tom's relief, and later tries to prove everyone wrong by getting physical with Lauren.

Meanwhile, the Fishers have their annual celebration planned on the eve of Bex's birthday, an event that causes an explosive divide in the family. Jess finds the celebration morbid, despite Karen's insistence that it should continue, causing Charlie to reveal his true feelings and throwing his marriage with Karen into further turmoil.

Back at Waterloo Road, Vicki struggles both to care for her sick father and to keep up with her school work and resorts to blackmailing Chris with the knowledge of his relationship with Jess in order to get better grades. And Marcus receives a surprising offer from Karen, despite his continuing criticism of Ruth and Jonah's education at the school.

Elsewhere, Ruby and John are running out of options and turn to interviewing potential surrogate mothers – a fact that Janeece discovers, much to Ruby's dismay. However, the interviews are not a success and all seems lost until hope arrives in the form of an unexpected final applicant.

----------


## Katy

woohoo! its back next week! was readin an interview with Amanda Burton the other day. Her character sounds interesting. Very different to what Rachels been like.

----------


## Chris_2k11

God its back quick! not complaining though! I will miss Rachel a lot  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

tonight!!! 

im so excited its pathetic!!! 

Im looking forward to the introduction of the new characters. Will think it interesting to see how amanda burton settles in. Ill miss Rachel to but i hated her at the start so anything goes. Will be weird without Steph as well, she was like part of the firniture!

----------


## tinatemplesmith

Itâs a new term at Waterloo Road, and the start of a sixth series !!! Check this article, So Exciting !!

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 22 September
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD



  Spoiler:     The drama from Waterloo Road continues as Janeece and Ruby come to blows over the subject of motherhood, while Marcus's first day almost ends in disaster when his proactive approach to teaching uncovers a shocking secret about Ronan's home life.

After catching Ronan selling DVDs in class, and brimming with ideas about improving parent-teacher relationships, Marcus takes it upon himself to visit Ronan's father at home.

A seemingly upstanding businessman, Ronan's father is upset that his son is selling his possessions, and both he and Marcus assume Ronan must be in some sort of trouble. However, it soon becomes clear that Marcus hasn't grasped the full picture and Ronan is in fact saving the money to flee Rochdale and escape his father's illicit family business. Events reach boiling point in the corridors of Waterloo Road and Ronan is forced to make a decision that will change his life forever.

Meanwhile, Tom witnesses his son being picked on by Finn and persuades Josh to help out at his lunchtime self-defence class, an exercise that only serves to add to Josh's humiliation. Later, away from his father's interference, Josh is finally able to confront Finn and ask for his acceptance and friendship again.

Back at school, Ruby relentlessly scrutinises Janeece's diet and lifestyle, while Janeece does some digging for herself and discovers that Ruby may not be the perfect mother she pretends to be. The pair call a truce and agree to be totally open with each other from now on. However, there is one subject Ruby can't bring herself to talk about, leading to an embarrassing forfeit in the staff room. Finally, a jubilant Janeece proposes a radical solution to help her and Ruby through the pregnancy.

----------


## Katy

im much preferring this series to the last one. I think that the characters are more likeable except for Jess, shes awful, but Linzey cocker is playing the part brilliantly! im loving Janeece being back as well, think that the way she is with karen is so sweet,

----------


## GwennieS

Am I correct in thinking that both French teachers are gone? I miss Steph already.  Don't miss the other one, can't even remember her name !!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Am I correct in thinking that both French teachers are gone? I miss Steph already.  Don't miss the other one, can't even remember her name !!


Jo

Whats the reason for them going??

----------


## Katy

i hadnt noticed Jo had gone! they didnt explain that very well did they! it wouldnt harm to include the staff changes, like mention in passing " oh its a pity so and so moved on"

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 29 September
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad 

  Spoiler:      Cesca is drawn into a complicated situation that threatens to end her career, as the drama set in a comprehensive school continues. Meanwhile, Grantly's increasingly slovenly behaviour causes concern for Ruby, who is facing her own problems in the form of Janeece and John's blossoming friendship. 

Cesca's honest approach in her drugs-awareness class backfires when Sam comes to her asking for money to buy drugs. Sam's intentions are good, however; she wants to buy the drugs from Amy and Lauren and then throw them away in order to protect her friends. The ever-manipulative Amy doesn't trust Sam and hatches an elaborate plan to frame her. Facing exclusion, Sam relies on the honesty of her best friend, Lauren, while Cesca's reputation lies in tatters as Karen struggles to unravel the truth. 

Elsewhere, Harry's bullying gets worse, despite him bravely laughing it off. Ruth demonstrates how he can stand up for himself, pushing Harry into action and forging a new friendship. Meanwhile, an exhausted Grantly falls asleep during school hours leading Ruby to confront him about his wellbeing. Ever proud, Grantly shrugs her off but is forced to reveal the difficult truth when an unexpected visitor turns up at Waterloo Road and the full extent of his troubled home life becomes clear. 

Ruby also has her own problems to contend with. As John and Janeece continue to get on like a house on fire, she wonders where the spark has gone in her marriage. It's a question that leads to a rather unconventional solution.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 6 October
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad 

  Spoiler:     Harry's (Ceallach Spellman) bulimia reaches crisis point in this week's Waterloo RoadHarry's bulimia reaches crisis point under the stress of bullying and his parent's separation, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive continues, while the tension increases between Ruby and a heavily pregnant Janeece. 

Elsewhere, Waterloo Road stages the Interschool Debating Contest, giving Ruth a rare taste of popularity. 

When Finn discovers that Harry has sabotaged his plans for Jess to sleep over, he exacts revenge with a day of relentless bullying and chances upon Harry being sick in the toilet. Events reach a climax when Harry sinks to the bottom of the pool during a swimming lesson, a cry for help that leads both him and Finn to Karen's office. When Harry is finally forced to reveal his condition, Karen is left questioning her role as a mother. 

Meanwhile, Ruby is fed up with acting like Janeece's slave and makes a stand; however all is forgotten when Ruby finds Janeece going into labour at school. 

Back at the Fishers' house, Vicki feels like a spare part amid the family's turmoil and makes a difficult decision. 

At the Interschool Debating Contest, Ruth is the school's strongest entrant, enjoying the backing from her fellow pupils, particularly Lauren and Amy. Enterprising Ronan sees a money-making opportunity and takes bets on the contest, placing himself as a rank outsider with his own entertaining yet unorthodox form of debate. Under the expectant eye of Marcus, Ruth takes to the stage under pressure, while Ronan looks set for a windfall â but things do not go quite as planned.   

.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 13 October
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE

    * www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad
    * Press pack

  Spoiler:     Personal troubles spill over into the corridors of Waterloo Road as the popular drama set in a secondary school continues. Vicki's home life continues to spiral dangerously out of control, Grantly's stubbornness compromises his ability as a teacher and Janeece begins to wonder if she's made the right decision about her baby.

Now living in a hostel, Vicki is struggling to balance her schoolwork with visiting her critically ill dad in hospital. Following another poor exam result, a concerned Chris confronts Vicki, but she won't reveal the true extent of her dire situation and threatens Chris with blackmail if her grades are not changed. Finally, they strike a deal that helps Vicki but leaves Chris's career hanging in the balance.

Meanwhile, Grantly struggles to cope with his wife's Alzheimer's, a matter that becomes worse when he returns home to an unexpected welcome. Despite his desperation, an ever loyal Grantly promises Fleur that he won't put her in a care home and continues to shrug off Ruby's growing concern.

And Ruby herself faces a dilemma as Janeece wants to spend more time with the baby and seems increasingly uncertain about her decision to give it away. A worried Tom questions whether Janeece is being taken advantage of, leading Ruby and John to realise that they must have the adoption legally recognised as soon as possible.

----------


## Katy

I thought Ben Ryan Davies was brilliant last night.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 20 October
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD

    * www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad


  Spoiler:     A controversial classroom CCTV scheme spectacularly backfires when the cameras are turned on the teachers, in the penultimate episode of the current series of the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school.

Elsewhere, a familiar face comes to the aid of a desperate Grantly, and Janeece finally confronts Ruby with the truth.

When Chris launches a trial scheme to equip the classrooms with CCTV there is uproar among both staff and pupils. Jonah is outraged when he learns that the staff room doesn't have a camera and hatches a plan to expose the hypocrisy of the scheme, unwittingly stumbling upon Jess's and Chris's secret in the process. A violent clash in the corridors of Waterloo Road ensues, and Chris and Jonah attempt to cover up the truth in Karen's office.

Meanwhile, Grantly's personal crisis worsens as Fleur's mental health continues to decline, and a confidential chat with Ruby quickly becomes playground gossip. Later, Steph Haydock turns up to help and a stubborn Grantly is forced to make a heartbreaking decision.

Elsewhere, Janeece can't stand to see Ruby with her baby and summons the courage to ask for her back. When Ruby refuses, Janeece takes drastic action and the realisation dawns that perhaps Ruby can't keep the baby away from a mother who actually wants and loves her.

----------


## Katy

im loving this series! its so much better than five! that was awful. 

The charazcters are so much more likeable this time round. I felt really sorry for sam, she was so sweet last night.

----------


## Katy

Absolutley brilliatn tonight! that young kid Harry absolutley smashed it! and Amanda Burton! 

looking forward to next weeks.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, very enjoyable episode, great acting from all. Looks like Janeece started to regret her decision to give her baby to Ruby

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 27 October
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD

Press pack It's the last day of term at Waterloo Road and a mysterious hooded figure arrives at the school â with dramatic consequences for the Fishers â as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive concludes its current series. 

Meanwhile, Grantly's desperation reaches breaking point as he makes a huge mistake in the classroom and discovers the full cost of Fleur's care. 

All hell breaks loose among the A-Level students when they realise that Grantly has been teaching them the wrong syllabus all year â a mistake punishable with severe disciplinary action by Karen. Back at home, the situation worsens as Grantly discovers the financial cost of Fleur's care and hatches a desperate plan in order to raise the money. Steph offers her support, and Grantly is blessed with some end-of-term charity when the full extent of his wife's illness becomes clear to Karen and the school. 

Elsewhere, a mysterious figure enters Waterloo Road and begins to spy on Karen, sneaking into her office to steal her keys. Events reach a dramatic conclusion when Jess catches an intruder in the Fishers' home, leaving Karen in shocked disbelief.

----------


## moonstorm

Looks like they found Bex then.

----------


## alan45

> Looks like they found Bex then.


or Bex has found them.

----------


## Katy

i thought the last one was really good. hopefully weve seen the back of charlie! 

looking forward to next year.

----------


## alan45

The BBC has commissioned a new online Waterloo Road spinoff.

Waterloo Road Reunited will focus on former characters from the drama, including Bolton, Michaela, Janeece, Philip, Aleesha and Paul.

The project is expected to include a mixture of episodes, fictional social media networks, fan sites and audio.

BBC Drama's multiplatform commissioning executive Sarah Clay said: "Unlike most dramas, Waterloo Road is unique in that every year popular characters have to leave the show because they leave school.

"This leaves Waterloo Road's massive online fanbase with a natural thirst to find out what happened to the likes of Bolton and Michaela. We wanted to give fans a chance to follow their lives online. The video will focus on events that bring the ex-pupils together, but the story extends beyond video, allowing the audience to follow their lives as if they were friends with them on Facebook."

Waterloo Road Reunited is scheduled to launch in Spring 2011. Waterloo Road is expected to return to BBC One in the New Year.

----------


## Perdita

New this week
Day and time to be confirmed BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad

  Spoiler:     Bex Fisher's (Tina O'Brien) first day back gets off to a rocky start
The new term kicks off at Waterloo Road with new arrivals for both staff and students, along with the launch of a controversial scheme to separate the boys and girls, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive returns. Meanwhile, Bex Fisher continues to hide the details of her disappearance as she begins her first day back at school.

In response to the boys' poor exam grades, Karen and Chris introduce a new single-sex teaching initiative, much to the disdain of staff and pupils. Especially unimpressed is the formidable new Head of Pastoral Care, Adanna Lawal, who rallies the rest of the staffroom into action against the segregation.

However, the scheme gets off to a bad start as the boys' lessons quickly descend into chaos, a situation that is made even worse by the arrival of disruptive new student Kyle Stack, who wreaks havoc from the moment he steps in the door.

Elsewhere, Bex Fisher's first day back at Waterloo Road gets off to a rocky start when she is beset with anxiety following an unexpected phone call – leading Jess to suspect that her sister is hiding something. Finally arriving at school, Bex becomes embroiled in an allegation of sexual assault involving Kyle, leaving Karen and her staff in a muddled attempt to unravel the truth before Kyle exacts a vicious revenge.

----------


## Katy

yay, its back! my wednesday likes will be complete!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Any date yet as to when its back? wednesday nights are well boring tele wise!

----------


## tammyy2j

> The new term kicks off at Waterloo Road with new arrivals for both staff and students, along with the launch of a controversial scheme to separate the boys and girls. Meanwhile, Bex Fisher continues to hide the details of her disappearance as she begins her first day back at school. In response to the boys' poor exam grades, Karen and Chris introduce a new single-sex teaching initiative, much to the disdain of staff and pupils. Especially unimpressed is the formidable new Head of Pastoral Care, Adanna Lawal, who rallies the rest of the staffroom into action against the segregation.


Starts February 2011 I think

----------


## Perdita

Yes, 2nd February I think.

----------


## Katy

yes the 2nd is the date that seems to be floating around at the moment. 

Linzey Cocker who plays Jess announced today on twitter that she and her finance Oliver Lee, who i think is playing Aiden in Series 7 had a baby girl

----------


## pipette

Can't wait for the new series february can't come quick enough 




*LFC FOR LIFE*

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 9 February
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad

  Spoiler:     Janeece (Chelsee Healey) takes matters into her own hands
Janeece becomes embroiled in a complicated mother-and-daughter struggle leading to a dramatic showdown at Waterloo Road, as the popular drama continues. Elsewhere, a dangerous attraction begins as Cesca tutors Jonah in Spanish lessons, and Grantly's increasingly dishevelled appearance draws attention among staff and pupils.

When Janeece picks up Year 10 pupil Billie Taylor on her way to school, she notices that Billie's mother, Laura, is acting as primary carer for Billie's baby, Brook. Concerned that Laura is trying to take the baby away from Billie, Janeece takes matters into her own hands – against the advice of Chris and Adanna. Events spiral out of control between mother and daughter and it becomes difficult to tell who has the baby's best intentions at heart...

Meanwhile, staff and pupils alike are beginning to notice Grantly's unkempt appearance, spurring Ruby and Tom into action with a cleverly planned, covert clean-up operation.

Elsewhere at Waterloo Road, Jonah receives some tutoring from Cesca and discovers that he is the only student to attend her lunchtime Spanish lessons. It's an extra-curricular activity that unearths a dangerous attraction.

----------


## jdtayloruk

According to windows media centre, on my machine it's actually a week earlier the 2nd of Feb for the start of the series, I think this has come through from the media centre lisitngs as I don't think it's in the epg which comes with the tv signals at present.

----------


## Perdita

> According to windows media centre, on my machine it's actually a week earlier the 2nd of Feb for the start of the series, I think this has come through from the media centre lisitngs as I don't think it's in the epg which comes with the tv signals at present.


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...POILER**/page7  is the first episode which I believe will start on 2nd February

----------


## 5and1e

The Radio Times says the 2nd Feb at 8.00pm as well

----------

Perdita (21-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

George Sampson has admitted that he is nervous about watching himself on Waterloo Road.

It was revealed last year that the Britain's Got Talent winner was joining the cast of the BBC drama as new student Kyle Stack. Sampson will make his on-screen debut when the show returns from a break next week.

"I'd done bits here and there. I'd trained as an actor, but not done anything on screen," he told What's On TV. "StreetDance was the biggest thing I'd been a part of before Waterloo Road."

Asked if he had watched his episodes yet, he said: "No, not yet. I'm not sure I want to, I feel a bit nervous!"

The 17-year-old went on to praise the show's "welcoming" cast.

"Normally, in my other jobs, I turn up, work for the day and then leave," he said. "Waterloo Road is different as you see everyone every day for months and become friends. Everyone in the cast and crew are lovely." 

Waterloo Road returns on February 2 at 8pm on BBC One. 


DS

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 16 February
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad

  Spoiler:     Karen (Amanda Burton) is worried about her daughter
The drama continues at Waterloo Road comprehensive school as Karen attempts to piece together the mystery surrounding Bex's disappearance. Meanwhile, Cesca continues to test her professional and personal boundaries with Jonah and Nate feels the wrath of his father over his burgeoning relationship with Josh.

Nate's uncomfortable relationship with his dad hits rock bottom when Matthew Gurney discovers that his son is gay. Unable to accept the news, Matthew blames the school for encouraging Nate's sexuality and orders him to keep away from Josh. Tom intervenes with some words of advice, prompting reconciliation with violent consequences.

Meanwhile, Bex finds it increasingly difficult to hide her past when Hodge turns up at school threatening to reveal everything to Karen. Concerned about her daughter, Karen keeps a close watch and is distraught to discover that Bex has been lying about her whereabouts – a situation that becomes more complicated when Bex receives an envelope filled with money.

Elsewhere, Cesca continues to deny her attraction towards Jonah, a dilemma that escalates when Jonah turns up at her house. And two worlds collide when Grantly swaps books with Ruby and reluctantly samples the work of Jilly Cooper, a pleasure to which he refuses to admit.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road newcomer George Sampson has admitted that his character Kyle Stack causes trouble from the moment he joins the school.

The Britain's Got Talent winner makes his first appearance in the BBC drama later this week as his alter ego Kyle is introduced as a new pupil.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Sampson explained: "Kyle is a streetwise, short-tempered idiot. He's been expelled from all his other schools and he's really not bothered about sticking around at Waterloo Road either."

Kyle's wayward behaviour becomes apparent on his first day as he ends up clashing with fellow student Finn Sharkey (Jack McMullen).

Sampson continued: "Finn's trying to get one up on Kyle by using clever words, so Kyle tries to punch him. They're a good match because they totally wind each other up. Kyle has no interest in making friends at school because he's too proud, so he just keeps fighting back."

Discussing the brighter side of life at Waterloo Road, the actor concluded: "Kyle enjoys being naughty and he really likes being round all the girls! I don't reckon his behaviour is going to improve any time soon, though - it's more likely to get worse if anything."

Waterloo Road returns on Wednesday at 8pm on BBC One.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Well done to George, I think he played his part very well!!

----------


## moonstorm

Spoliers Week 8 23 February
Waterloo Road Ep 14/20
 Wednesday 23 February
Cesca's (Karen David) relationship with Jonah spirals out of controlRuby's political views land her in hot water following the arrival of a new Polish caretaker to Waterloo Road, as the popular school drama continues. Cesca, meanwhile, finds it increasingly hard to resist Jonah's seductive charm; Janeece and Ronan go head to head over a stolen test paper; and Bex tries to return to normality despite the presence of Hodge. 

When Ruby witnesses Martin Dowling and Kyle Stack taunting new Polish caretaker Lukas Wisniewski about his right to work in the country, she controversially takes the side of the pupils. Keen to clamp down on this behaviour, Chris discovers that the normally intelligent Martin is emulating his father's right-ring views to gain approval. Lukas is pushed to the brink when Martin and Kyle step up their hate campaign, leaving Ruby condemned by the school and questioning her own views. 

Meanwhile, Ronan's scheme to sell exam papers to the other pupils looks set to be a success, especially since Janeece can't prove that he has stolen the original copy from her office. However, Janeece proves to be more resourceful than first thought and hatches a clever plan to thwart him. 

Elsewhere, Cesca's relationship with Jonah spirals further out of control as she desperately uses Tom as a decoy to cover up her feelings. And Bex's attempt to forget about her problems with a shopping trip is short-lived when an ever-determined Hodge arrives on the scene, leading to a dramatic showdown.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Excellent start to the new season I thought. I couldn't stand Kyle at first, but then totally felt for him by the end of the episode after seeing what kind of an upbringing he'd had.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Philip Martin Brown has revealed that his character Grantly Budgen will soon end up with a new-found appreciation for his colleague Ruby Fry.

Speaking on This Morning today, Brown explained that Ruby steps in to support Grantly in forthcoming scenes after his poor hygiene and unkempt appearance sparks gossip at the school.

Grantly has recently endured troubled times in his personal life as his wife Fleur is now in a care home, meaning that he now has to fend entirely for himself.

Discussing the impact on Grantly, Brown explained: "He's not used to it at all. He is the old-fashioned hunter gatherer, and Fleur was the homemaker. And now that Fleur is no longer there, he just doesn't know how to look after himself - he lets himself go and there's a personal hygiene issue, to say the least!"

He continued: "Ruby and I haven't seen eye-to-eye at all, but we develop a sort of love-hate relationship and she helps me through. She puts me under her wing and looks after me, and cooks for me and tidies up! And then I realise just what a good friend she is and has been."

Asked whether a romance could develop between the pair, the actor replied: "We'll have to wait and see - I don't know!"

Waterloo Road continues on Wednesday at 8pm on BBC One.


DS

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 2 March
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad 

  Spoiler:     It's Tom's (Jason Done) first day back at the schoolHarry's cry for attention veers out of control when he steals Karen's phone and causes turmoil among the staff of Waterloo Road, as the school drama continues. Meanwhile, Chris and Karen have their hands full with the school business initiative contest and Tom struggles to readjust during his first day back. 

When Karen and Harry come to blows over his falling grades, a disgruntled Harry gets his revenge by causing mischief with Karen's phone, sending incendiary emails to the other staff in the guise of his mum. As widespread anger and paranoia spread through the school, Karen is faced with an unexpected staffroom revolt. 

Meanwhile, it's Sam's first day back and she hasn't forgotten about the way Amy and Lauren treated her last term. Emotions run high during the school business initiative as Sam and Amy battle for authority and Harry is reluctantly paired with disruptive Kyle, leaving Chris Mead struggling to keep discipline. 

Elsewhere, it's Tom's first day back since his attack and both Josh and Karen fear he's returning too soon. They prove to be fears that are well founded when Tom starts snapping at pupils and teachers, before a violent classroom incident causes Karen to take decisive action. 

And Cesca and Jonah's secret affair is curtailed when one of Harry's fake emails leads Cesca to believe that Karen has found out the truth.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 9 March
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad

  Spoiler:     Bex (Tina O'Brien) confronts Karen (Amanda Burton) with the truth about her disappearance
The truth surrounding Bex's disappearance is finally revealed when a fellow pupil discovers a shocking secret, as the series set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues. It sends shockwaves throughout Waterloo Road and tests Tom's recovery when he's forced to deal with the aftermath. Elsewhere, Sam and Finn's mutual antagonism develops in an unexpected way, and Jonah gives Cesca a dramatic ultimatum.

Bex finally confronts Karen with the truth surrounding her disappearance when Wayne Bodley, a Year 11 pupil, stumbles across a compromising video of her and spreads the footage around the school. It couldn't be a worse time for Bex, as she prepares her speech on the day of the head pupil elections, and it's left to a still-fragile Tom to get to the bottom of Wayne's behaviour.

Matters become even more complicated when Bex discovers the true identity of Jess's new boyfriend, prompting a reluctant decision to run away from home yet again.

Meanwhile, Finn is intent on being a good mentor to Denzil, despite Sam assuming the worst, leading to the beginnings of an unexpected relationship when she finally realises that he is being genuine.

And Jonah is becoming increasingly frustrated with Cesca's secrecy and issues an ultimatum – either they start acting like a real couple or it's over.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 16 March
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad

  Spoiler:     Cesca (Karen David) makes a life-changing discovery
The corridors of Waterloo Road are buzzing with talk of Finn and Ronan's illegal party, an event that is threatening to escalate out of control, as the series set in a Rochdale comprehensive continues.

It is set to take place in an abandoned mill and word quickly spreads among the pupils, leaving the teachers in the dark. The party gets off to a good start but events take a violent turn when some uninvited guests turn up.

Back at Waterloo Road, Cesca makes a life-changing discovery that turns her world upside down and leaves Jonah planning to abandon his education. Later, however, Jonah turns up at the party in a jubilant mood but his irresponsible behaviour leaves Cesca questioning his maturity.

Meanwhile, Bex prepares to run away with Hodge, even though Jess pleads with her to stay. When Karen finds out about Bex's plan, she enlists the help of Chris to track down her daughter. But when an increasingly desperate Hodge takes both Jess and Bex captive, there is a dramatic showdown.

----------


## alan45

So it looks like Cesca is pregnant then

----------


## xCharleyx

Loving the Cesca and Jonah storyline, I'm guessing this will go on for a while throughout the series untill they get found out and Cesca being sacked. And I expect that she will be pregnant but will have an abortion due to the fact that everyone thinks her and Tom are dating.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Chelsee Healey has insisted that the programme deserved its victory at the National Television Awards.

The BBC show secured the 'Best Drama' prize at the ceremony last month, beating off competition from Doctor Who, Shameless and Sherlock.

Waterloo Road's victory was attacked by some critics in the aftermath of the event, while others described it as the shock result of the night.

However, speaking to the Manchester Evening News, Healey commented: "People were saying they were surprised that it won, but it won on the public vote and we have a really loyal fanbase out there. It's great that people really seem to love our characters and the storylines."

The actress - Janeece Bryant on the series - added that she did not attend the ceremony itself because it clashed with her filming commitments.

She said: "I'd bought an amazing bright orange dress as well with a huge bow on the back. I was gutted I couldn't be there, but we celebrated with a bottle of champers on the set when we found out."

Waterloo Road airs on Wednesday nights at 8pm on BBC One.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 23 March
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD

www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad 

  Spoiler:      Vicki (Rebecca Ryan) lacks confidence as the school fashion show approachesWaterloo Road is buzzing with excitement as the school fashion show gets under way, as the series set in a Rochdale comprehensive continues. However, Ronan's attempts to bolster Vicki's self-confidence take an unexpected turn. Elsewhere, Cesca and Jonah make a decision that will change their lives for ever and Grantly and Ruby form an unlikely creative partnership. 

Ronan's mentor, Dan, a modelling industry professional, proves to be a big hit with the ladies when he is brought in to judge the school fashion show. That is, with the exception of Adanna, who takes an instant dislike to him. When Ronan teams up with Bex, Jess and Vicki for the event, he notices Vicki's lack of confidence and convinces Dan to single her out for attention. However, his well-intended plan soon spirals out of control. 

In the staffroom, Grantly and Ruby concur that their shared love of literature has reached new levels following their book swap. When Grantly confesses his dream of becoming a writer, an unlikely partnership is formed. 

Elsewhere, Cesca is determined to carry out her termination, despite Jonah's attempts to talk her round. As Cesca heads to the clinic, Jonah makes a last-ditch attempt to dissuade her. Later, back at Waterloo Road, Jonah and Cesca share a private moment of happiness â unaware that they are being watched.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 30 March
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad

  Spoiler:    
The secrecy surrounding Cesca's relationship with Jonah is finally lifted when she hands in her resignation to Karen, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive continues. Elsewhere, Adanna unveils her latest plan to unite the sexes; Denzil conducts a life-threatening stunt; and creative differences threaten Ruby and Grantly's writing partnership.

In a bid to finally go public with her relationship with Jonah, Cesca hands her notice in to a shocked Karen and Chris with a fabricated story about her father being sick. However, when a series of events arouses Chris's suspicions, he follows the pair and finally uncovers the truth, sending shockwaves through Waterloo Road and bringing the wrath of both Karen and Marcus.

Elsewhere, Adanna stages a pantomime in an effort to unite the sexes – a plan that sees Sam in a leading role and reveals Kyle's hidden talents. Meanwhile, Denzil continues to engage in dangerous stunts and runs the risk of seriously hurting himself – until Tom arrives on the scene and learns the truth behind Denzil's behaviour.

And tempers flare when Ruby discovers that Grantly has completely rewritten her story and changed the title. The bickering escalates until a solution to their creative differences arrives in the form of Tom, who agrees to read both versions and judge the best one.

----------

megzwr (13-03-2011)

----------


## Katy

ive really enjoyed this series! much better than five...so finally the truth about Bex disappearence has been revealed!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (10-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 6 April
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/waterlooroad 

  Spoiler:     Kyle (George Sampson) is kicked off the Waterloo Road pantomimeIt's the day of the Waterloo Road pantomime and there's drama both on and off-stage as Finn gets Kyle purposely kicked off the cast, Cesca and Jonah rush to get married and Denzil's latest stunt ends in tragedy, as the series set in a Rochdale comprehensive concludes. 

When Finn goads Kyle into a fight, he gets Kyle kicked off the cast and takes the leading role himself â much to Sam's disgust. The bickering continues between Finn and Sam and, as the script veers unexpectedly off course, Kyle and Denzil exact an explosive payback, sending Adanna's good intentions up in smoke. 

Meanwhile, Jonah returns for his last day at Waterloo Road and, despite telling everyone he is over Cesca, secretly plots their marriage. Evading Karen's vigil, Jonah escapes with Cesca to Gretna Green with the police in pursuit, as the net closes up around them. 

Elsewhere, an ecstatic Ruby hands in her notice to begin a new literary career, much to Grantly's chagrin. However, the pair are reconciled when Grantly receives a heartfelt dedication. 

Later, Sam continues to blame Kyle for leading Denzil astray, but when Denzil's latest stunt goes horribly wrong, it's left to Finn to save the day â an act of bravery that has disastrous consequences.

----------

JustJodi (17-03-2011), Ncis7 (24-03-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

*I wonder who was watching them ????*

----------


## megzwr

and i wonder if they will stay together?? is Karen David (chesca)  returning for series 7???

----------


## kayliee94

> *I wonder who was watching them ????*


i think i read somewhere that its chris mead

----------


## megzwr

*so are cesca and jonah not returning to series 7?????*

----------


## Perdita

> *[COLOR=\"red\"]so are cesca and jonah not returning to series 7?????[/COLOR]*


does not look like it,
info from wiki for series 7 here:  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ies#post739213

----------


## megzwr

watch to find out about finn in the last episode!!!

*ooooo dramatic stuff in the last episode wonder what happens to finn?????*

----------


## Perdita

He is confirmed to be in Series 7, guess he survives

----------


## Katy

Loved the finale...even if it did get a bit cheesy at the end! 

Guessing Bex isnt in series 7 after KAren said who would have thought you would have been goin to uni at the end of the ep.

----------

